# LGB Experts - What is an LGB 69230 Tender?



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Folks - Noob here. At our club dinner recently, I won an LGB 69230 Tender as a door prize, photo here:

http://palmeter.com/RRModel022.jpg

I cannot find any reference to this tender anyplace, but can find many references to LGB 69232, the same tender but with sound capabilities. My 69230 appears to be set up for sound (5-prong plug, speaker holes in the bottom floor) but the sound symbol on the box has been whited out. I haven't taken the tender apart until I know what it is and what I am going to do with it.

Thanks,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This tender is the non-sound version that came in the 2-4-0 sets. Looks like some were shipped as stand alone tenders. 
Be careful with the 5 pin connector in that this tender is unique in that the light is controlled by a switch in the engine. Bulb is a 5 volt version and gets its powerand direction from the engine. 
And another connection is for the sound which can be turned off from the switch inside the engine. 
There are messages about the sound tender wiring in the power and sound section of this forum, more detail is available there on the 69232. The 69230 should be similiar, just does not have the sound board/speaker.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

We (Train-LI-USA) have a LGB 65001 in stock for 189.95 that fits right into that tender.


----------



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, folks. In order to keep the facts straight, I contacted the door prize chairman for more info and got this email:

"As far as I can tell you have a unique item. Actually, (the donating dealer) told me that this tender originally had a sound system that they cannibalized for a repair to a "paying" customer's tender or some other piece of LGB equipment. That left them with a tender of somewhat lesser value that he was prepared to give away. He apparently modified the label with a little magic marker work and, voila, a new part number was born. So that is the history as I have it. Maybe you can modify it back to a sound tender if you have use for such. Or it could be a decoration on your railroad." 
I didn't want to create the false impression that there ever was a 69230 item number, it was a 69232 box with some white-out magic.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Looks like a good candidate to become a canteen for a tourist train.. 

BulletBob


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

Or a fire tender (long island rr)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I actually had a "legitimate" use for such a tender in a kit bash project I was doing a few months ago. 
I didn't wan a motor in the tender or sound. 

But if anyone is looking for a sound tender, the 69232 or even just the sound unit (or the tender) - they are going for $69.95 at Nicholas Smith right now.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

LGB 69232 
American Tender with Sound 
original list price $214.99 
Sale Price $69.95* 

this is a Smokin' deal from Nicholas Smith Trains in Pa. 
I have a sound tender with my Mogul and it rocks! I paid like $100 just for the dang sound unit for it I think!


----------

